# Aster Vranckx



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Ottobre 2020)

Nome: Aster
Cognome : Vranckx
Data di nascita : 4/10/2002
Ruolo: centrocampista
Nazionalità : Belga
Squadra : Mechelen/Malines 
Altezza : 183 cm 
Valutazione : 7.5 milioni 
Scadenza : giugno 2022

Segnalo a tutti questo ragazzo estremamente interessante che ci è stato accostato nei mesi scorsi e che ho avuto l'opportunità di seguire in qualche partita quest'anno. Nella scorsa stagione ha già debuttato tra i grandi ad appena 17 anni facendosi già valere, infatti quest'anno è diventato titolare. 
A me ha impressionato subito sin dalla prima partita in cui l'ho visto. 

Già strutturato fisicamente, ma destinato a crescere ancora di qualche centimetro data la giovane età, mi ha sorpreso per la spavalderia mostrata in campo, dal prendersi i tiri dalla distanza alla conduzione della palla dalla sua area sino alla trequarti avversaria, oltre al richiedere palla in mezzo al campo espressamente ai compagni per organizzare il gioco se necessario,anche con lanci e aperture molto belle a vedersi. 
Altra qualità in cui spicca è l'inserimento tipico da mezz'ala box to box, che l'ha portato a segnare già 3 gol in 7 presenze di Jupiler League quest'anno. 
È quasi ambidestro, quasi perché preferisce il destro, ma usa benissimo anche il mancino. 
Regge il contrasto fisicamente e da quella che sembra una sua attitudine va sempre a mettere la sua fisicità nella zona giusta del campo, che sia per fare filtro in difesa, in impostazione o in fase offensiva,in questo mi ricorda molto Kessié ad esempio. 

Quest'anno sta giocando nei 2 davanti alla difesa nel 4-2-3-1,modulo in cui si è anche disimpegnato da trequartista. 
Nasce mezz'ala, ma la sua evoluzione da centrocampista totale è già partita, lo richiede la sua squadra, il calcio attuale e le sue qualità che potrebbero renderlo tra i top al mondo tra qualche anno. 
Un difetto? La spavalderia o eccessiva sicurezza di cui ho parlato sopra a volte lo rendono superficiale quasi supponente, infatti gira un video di un suo gol clamoroso mangiato a porta vuota,ma a 18 anni appena compiuti ci si può sicuramente lavorare. 

Per me è un'occasione da non lasciarsi sfuggire, potremo avere il sostituto ideale di Kessié e pagarlo appena tra i 10 e i 15 milioni. Andando così a completare il reparto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Nome: Aster
> Cognome : Vranckx
> Data di nascita : 4/10/2002
> Ruolo: centrocampista
> ...



Conosco il ragazzo!
Personalmente intravedo in lui il potenziale e la tecnica per essere in prospettiva molto meglio del nostro fantastico Franck.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Nome: Aster
> Cognome : Vranckx
> Data di nascita : 4/10/2002
> Ruolo: centrocampista
> ...


Giocatore molto interessante. Il campionato belga e quello olandese sono fucine di talenti che possono essere acquistati a prezzi tutto sommato abbordabili. Sempre che non giochino nell’Ajax, allora lì si fa dura. Peccato perché l’Ajax ha diversi giocatori di grande talento (mi vengono in mente Gravenberch e Ekkelenkamp).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Conosco il ragazzo!
> Personalmente intravedo in lui il potenziale e la tecnica per essere in prospettiva molto meglio del nostro fantastico Franck.



Proprio per questo va preso a giugno o persino a gennaio secondo me. Abbiamo dimostrato di saper lavorare in Belgio con l'operazione Saelemakers.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Ottobre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giocatore molto interessante. Il campionato belga e quello olandese sono fucine di talenti che possono essere acquistati a prezzi tutto sommato abbordabili. Sempre che non giochino nell’Ajax, allora lì si fa dura. Peccato perché l’Ajax ha diversi giocatori di grande talento (mi vengono in mente Gravenberch e Ekkelenkamp).



Anche all'Ajax dipende quando li prendi. Se vai a prendere oggi Gravenberch lo paghi ancora il giusto. Se lo vai a prendere tra due anni forse è già irraggiungibile. Oppure David Neres l'anno scorso costava 50-60, oggi Van de Beek va via a 40+ bonus e Neres non può andare via per oltre 35.
Dall'Ajax oltre a quelli già citati ci sono Lisandro Martinez, Perr Schuurs(il nuovo De Ligt) e Antony(che ha fregato il posto a Neres)
Comunque anche in Olanda i prezzi si stanno alzando,non molto ma l'Ajax sta facendo scuola. Per dire l'AZ ha 5-6 giocatori che può vendere tra i 20 e i 40 milioni la prossima estate


----------



## Gekyn (26 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Nome: Aster
> Cognome : Vranckx
> Data di nascita : 4/10/2002
> Ruolo: centrocampista
> ...



Subito dal nome pensavo che fosse un topic sulla gnocca, poi purtroppo mi sono ricordato che non c è più......


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Ottobre 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Subito dal nome pensavo che fosse un topic sulla gnocca, poi purtroppo mi sono ricordato che non c è più......



Effettivamente il nome è di quelli da pallone d'oro a luci rosse


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Ottobre 2020)

Taggo gli esperti 
[MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] [MENTION=3489]Le Grand Milan[/MENTION]


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Taggo gli esperti
> [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] [MENTION=3489]Le Grand Milan[/MENTION]



Mi dispiace non lo conosco. 

Adesso abbiamo una dirigenza molto organizzata e attenta ai campionati minori, per cui se è interessante ci saremo. Tra l'altro il campionato belga ha costi bassissimi in rapporto al livello dei giocatori che esprime. Negli ultimi anni ci sono passati talenti straordinari, anche stranieri non soltanto belgi.

Quindi mi fido della tua segnalazione. Lo seguirò.


----------

